# Best way to apply MUFE HD?



## indybrat (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got my samples of MUFE HD.  I tried it out this morning using the same routine I use for Studio Sculpt - shower, moisturise, breakfast, Prep & Prime, dot some foundation on the different areas of my face and blend with 168 brush.

However, I found it a bit difficult to blend the MUFE, it didn't seem to move as freely, a little like it was already drying and therefore didn't want to go anywhere.

What have people found is the best way to apply MUFE HD?  Should I just dab on and blend one part of my face at a time?  Use a different brush or other means?  Use a slightly dampened brush?

I also noticed that once I had it on I noticed some flaky bits on my face which I can't see when I don't have it on.  Not sure if this is a bit of dryness in my skin or the foundation due to my problems blending.

Thoughts or suggestions gratefully accepted.  I love the shade that matches my skin, it's perfect so I really, really want to be able to make the foundation work.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ Maybe the foundation sample was dried up a bit?  My dried up HD foundation was hard to move, but I had no problem blending the full size HD foundation before.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 24, 2010)

I did wonder if it had dried out a little.  It looks smooth and liquidy but it was a hot day when it was delivered and sat in my mail box for a couple of hours.

Plus I did use the product on the lid, so tomorrow I'll try again using the product in the actual jar.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2010)

Where did you get the samples from? I'm thinking I'd like to try this foundation next


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2010)

Moved to the appropriate subforum.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2010)

I use MAC #187 or #188 brush to apply HD foundation. MUFE HD foundation is the best foundation I've ever used.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where did you get the samples from? I'm thinking I'd like to try this foundation next_

 

www.mediamakeup.com.au

If you call them you can pick up to 4 samples.  They charge $10 for postage and handling, but the service was really quick.  I called mid morning on a Thursday and they were in my mailbox on the Monday after.

My samples were - 2 shades of the foundation 110 and 115 as I wasn't sure which would be best for me, the green HD primer and HD powder.


----------



## MrsAriGold (Mar 27, 2010)

I used my beauty blender for my MUFE HD and it worked really well.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_www.mediamakeup.com.au

If you call them you can pick up to 4 samples.  They charge $10 for postage and handling, but the service was really quick.  I called mid morning on a Thursday and they were in my mailbox on the Monday after.

My samples were - 2 shades of the foundation 110 and 115 as I wasn't sure which would be best for me, the green HD primer and HD powder._

 

The ladies there are really nice and helpful too. I had trouble deciding what colours I wanted to sample, and they were great with recommending what colurs might suit a pale olive toned girl with yellow undertones. The one that ended up matching me was 118 btw.


----------



## makeba (Apr 1, 2010)

I use my Sonia kashuk blending sponge when i wear my MUFE HD foundation. For me the damp sponge works best when applying this foundation because it helps the foundation glide on the skin smoothly. I got my Sonia Kashuk spong at Target for 10 bucks. If you dont have this kind of sponge but have a makeup sponge of sorts dampen it and then use your foundation and I believe you will be pleased.


----------



## nez_o (Apr 3, 2010)

I use mac's 191 foundation brush


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 3, 2010)

i too use my beautyblender sponge! works great!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm gonna try my Beautyblender with this tomorrow. I've had it since Feb and still haven't used it yet!


----------

